# what should i get???



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok i have been looking for a while, and i have decided to start saving up for a new fourwheeler, and i have narrowed it down to a few, honda rancher 420, 650, or 750 brute force, grizzly 660 or 700, suzuki 500 or bigger, or a polaris 500 or bigger... what is the best for mostly mud riding? i really like the rancher and the brute, because i love the power of each, and i really like the size of the rancher.... so what is everyones opinions?? yes i left can-am and artic cat out, because the only artic cats i have ever seen were either being pulled out, or being worked on... and can am is just out of my price range


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well the brute gets worked on alot also but there is a huge power difference in the brute and the 420 rancher. i mean no comparison. i dont mind tinkering around so i love my brute but if u cant stand fixing things then the 420 is great. around here we make fun of the popos but im sure they r an ok bike and as far as the yamahas ive never owned one but i heard they were pretty dependable


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well, i rode my aunts 420 and i loved the power, had to rock it to get through a few holes, but didnt get stuck, but then i got on her brute went through the same hole and it walked right through it


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i jus posted a 420 for sale on here so check it out


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i did, lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have owned a polaris sportsman 500HO, it was a 2009 model, had it a year before i traded it up for my 2010 kawi brute 750. The sportsman rode smooth, it has a very comfortable ride, the 500cc engine had enough power to pretty much go thru anything. The only draw back, its a heavy bike, and also a big bike, it takes alot of manuevering if your riding trails out in the backwoods, so i was usaully left behind all the time due to the tight trials. the brute its alot lighter bike and not as wide, i can ride mine like a sport quad...........just my thoughts.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Check out the King Quad 450 EFI...I had one a few years ago....only one HP less than a Honda 680 Rincon. The way I had mine it ran right with my old Grizzly 660.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

how much do you think i could find one for?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

found this one in dallas,tx, dont know how legit it is. looks nice though
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/rvs/1953149229.html


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't quite call the Rancher powerful. It is peppy, but lacks torque if you put on big mud tires. If you like Honda, why not a Rubicon ? It's the toughest Honda makes IMO..


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well i will be getting a gear reduction, and many other mods
and i will get 27's 28's or 29.5's max


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

and im looking for somethin cheaper


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

can you guys help me search and find something cheap? and does anyone know any good websites i can get on to find some fourwheelers for sale, besides, ebay highlifter, louisianasportsman, craigslist, or mimb


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

atv trader


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Find a nice used brute irs, and enjoy! There is no comparison between a rancher and a brute imo...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Check out the King Quad 450 EFI...I had one a few years ago....only one HP less than a Honda 680 Rincon. The way I had mine it ran right with my old Grizzly 660.


 im kinda with bootlegger if u can find a kq450 its a perty good bike ,my wife follows me around all day on hers. it needs a lower gear to get the torque back but a good all around bike .


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

blue beast said:


> im kinda with bootlegger if u can find a kq450 its a perty good bike ,my wife follows me around all day on hers. it needs a lower gear to get the torque back but a good all around bike .



BlueBeast....send your primary to Airdam. That will give you all the low end you will want, Mud Diva has a KQ 450 on here that will pull the front end up on low range...lol. Its been tuned by Bitmore Performance.  When I had mine...Here are the mods i did... Primary machined by Coop45, 18 gram roller weights, EPI natural color secondary spring, HMF, They make more fuel controllers now than they did 3 years ago. I bought the first 07 model. With the clutching right it will become a beast for a 450..lol.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Going down the road on my BF 650i with with two people on totaling about 400lbs riding beside a 420 with one person about 120 lbs we both went wot and there was no comparison. Wow do these Brutes have some power! YEEEEHAAA!!!


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i like the ranchers but they are too small imo and i hate the electronic shift and i do not like the "jerking" fell of the automatic. my dad just bought a sportsman 550 xp and that is a awesome machine. i love my brute 750. i rode one of the new grizzly 550's and that was a nice machine also.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I love my Brute...but I have to tell ya I have been looking hard at the 2011 C/A Outlander Xxc. What a machine...but the 13K tag is keeping me on my Brute...for now.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

hondarider3 said:


> ok i have been looking for a while, and i have decided to start saving up for a new fourwheeler, and i have narrowed it down to a few, honda rancher 420, 650, or 750 brute force, grizzly 660 or 700, suzuki 500 or bigger, or a polaris 500 or bigger... what is the best for mostly mud riding? i really like the rancher and the brute, because i love the power of each, and i really like the size of the rancher.... so what is everyones opinions?? yes i left can-am and artic cat out, because the only artic cats i have ever seen were either being pulled out, or being worked on... and can am is just out of my price range


All I can say about the kitties is if you hook a rancher to mine I'll drag it all over the place.. And if you ride in the mud alot you are gonna get stuck on ANY of them sooner or later.. You are also gonna have to WORK on them no matter what you get if you ride it hard.. Go ride all the different bikes and see which one suits you the best.. I guess it depends on how big a fella you are too, gotta get one that fits you.. Honda's are not the best bike for mud riding for sure, but they are dependable and great trail bikes.. If you're looking for a plush ride then a popo would be a good choice, they ride like a cadillac.. Also, the kitties and the brutes are VERY similar bikes, so keep that in mind.. But to say kitties are always being worked on is because we ride em' harder !!!!!  Good luck with your choice..


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

hondarider, I'm not sure how far you are from Hammond LA but Ken's atv has several used butes, hondas, and yamahas. http://www.kensatv.net/


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...IMO The Can-Ams are top notch bikes...I mean they got some small issues but they all do. In the single cylinder world the King Quads are top notch IMO....I really like both the ones I have had.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Grizzly or a popo would be what I'd pick out of what you listed. I watched a 700 grizz flip about 100 ft down a mountain this pass summer. Flipped it back over and it fired right up. Guy drove it the rest of the day with no problems.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well just got done talking to my grandpa, and he said if i can find one i want, pay half, he will pay the other half, and he said he isnt paying any more then 3,000 so that rules out most can am's and some others, but i am seriously thinking about getting a brute


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

What is your price range? I love my brute.....looks great and has all the power I'd ever need. Before the brute I thought long and hard about the KQ450. My cousin has an 08 KQ450 and he has put 8000 miles on it......not once has he had a hiccup. He rides that thing like it's going out of style. I really like that black KQ someone posted up earlier in the Dallas Craigslist, decent deal as well.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well it depends on how much i can make, but i know i have about 3000, that my grandpa will pay, but im not sure how much i can pay, because im 14, and money isnt that easy to come by


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

This would be a good deal.

http://austin.craigslist.org/mcy/1970049305.html


----------

